

A site where getting poached is the whole point - heyrhett
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57404728-93/a-site-where-getting-poached-is-the-whole-point/

======
acak
On _Show HN_ a month ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3557805>

------
D_Alex
I thought getting poached was the whole point of LinkedIn as well...

------
orky56
Most people seem to be unhappy with their current job situation due to
culture/fit. Having a higher salary or a different position is one solution
but definitely not the underlying issue. Regardless, this is one the most
elegant solutions I have seen to securely pair recruiters with applicants.

------
jimfl
Is location, role, and current/desired comp sufficient to match employers with
talent?

------
smoyer
I wonder if we might have crushed them?

------
homakov
seems legit

